# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  ISIS : Shteti i djallit dhe i krimineleve.

## angmokio

*ISIS :  Shteti i djallit dhe i krimineleve.*


Nuk ka mbetur kriminel e psikopat arab apo jo arab pa ju bashkuar ISIS. Kam menduar se dhe kafsheria ka limite por keta te ISIS nuk njohin asnje limit njerezor. Nuk gjej asnje fjale per te pershkruar barbarizmin e tyre. Nuk ka mundesi qe keta te jene njerez , keta jane djaj ne forme njeriu. 

Video me poshte tregon se si zagaret e ISIS kane kapur rober disa irakene te vobekte te cilet faji i vetem i tyre eshte se jane punonjes se policise kufitare asgje tjeter. Shikoni se si i vrasin me plumb pas koke pa piken e meshires. Pamjet jane te tmerrshme. Mos e shikoni nese keni probleme me zemren. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

----------


## semiku

Ky eshte realiteti ne ato hapsira.
ISIS nuk vret askend tjeter pervec muslimanve,ndersa pjestaret e tyre te plagosur ne Siri rregullisht jane sheruar neper spitalet e qyteteve kufitare te Izraelit.
Pjelle e Tel Avivit,qe financohen nga sauditet me bekimin e amerikaneve.

----------


## angmokio

> Ky eshte realiteti ne ato hapsira.
> ISIS nuk vret askend tjeter pervec muslimanve,ndersa pjestaret e tyre te plagosur ne Siri rregullisht jane sheruar neper spitalet e qyteteve kufitare te Izraelit.
> Pjelle e Tel Avivit,qe financohen nga sauditet me bekimin e amerikaneve.


Fakti qe shtetet e fuqishme qendrojne indiferente ndaj ketyre masakrave eshte pikerisht kjo qe thua ti me lart plus imazhi boteror i krijimit te nje shteti islam ne bote. Kur bota tentonte te ndryshonte sistemin komunist ne shqiperi pat dale nje deklerate interesante e ish presidentit francez Fransua Miteran. Lerini shqiperine ashtu sic eshte i tha botes '' Le te sherbeje shqiperia si muze i komunizmit ne bote''. Doni te shikoni se ku te con komunizmi , shkoni e vizitoni shqiperine dhe do ta kuptoni. E njejta politike po ndiqet me ISIS. Izraeli me USA po i tregojne botes qe a doni te shikoni se c'ndodh po te formohet nje shtet islam? Shikoni ISIS dhe kenaquni. Kjo eshte e ardhmja e botes nen diktatin islam ndaj mendohuni dy here.

----------


## jarigas

Ke te drejte angmokio, Miterrand kishte te drejte mbi komunizmin, po aq sa bota ka te drejte mbi rregjimin islamik....e pame sa i shendetshem ishte shteti i studenteve te kuranit ne Afganistan....!!

----------


## Ceni-1

> Ke te drejte angmokio, Miterrand kishte te drejte mbi komunizmin, po aq sa bota ka te drejte *mbi rregjimin islamik*....e pame sa i shendetshem ishte shteti i studenteve te kuranit ne Afganistan....!!


 Cka dine per Islamin ti ? Ke studiuar me vite te tera , apo nga CNN dhe mediat masonike i ke burime te dijes tende per Islamin ?

----------


## luleshtrydhe1

Shikoni c'fare gjeta tek DailyMail.

----------


## referi_1

Semiku : 


> ISIS nuk vret askend tjeter pervec muslimanve,ndersa pjestaret e tyre te plagosur ne Siri rregullisht jane sheruar neper spitalet e qyteteve kufitare te Izraelit.
> Pjelle e Tel Avivit,qe financohen nga sauditet me bekimin e amerikaneve.


 Kto janë akuzime të pabaza,na trego ndonji argument për këtë se ushtarët e shtetit islamik po shërohen nëpër spitalet e izraelit?
 Shteti islamik siç vepron me rrafidat,njilloj do të vepron edhe me çifutët...
 Tani Nuri al Maliki duke hequr përgjegjësin nga vetja dhe nga pamundësia fajin ja len Arabisë,pastaj amerikanëve ,pastsaj alienëve....

----------


## urtesia

> Shikoni c'fare gjeta tek DailyMail.


Per hire te muajit te agjerimit qe do te fillojm javen e ardheshme, lutem te mos merremi me paragjykime dhe me gjera per te cilet nuk e dijm kush, si dhe me cfar qellimi e ka shkruar.
Le te ruajm shpirtin tone dhe mos e njollosim me paragjykime.
e kam me qellim te mire dhe pa ofendime.

----------


## angmokio

> Ke te drejte angmokio, Miterrand kishte te drejte mbi komunizmin, po aq sa bota ka te drejte mbi rregjimin islamik....e pame sa i shendetshem ishte shteti i studenteve te kuranit ne Afganistan....!!


Shtet islam i mirefillte nuk eshte aplikuar kund ne shekujt e fundit. Ajo qe ndodhi ne Afganistan apo ne Siri e Irak se fundmi jane fatkeqsira per te cilat shtetet e fuqishme luajne me muslimanet si ne tavolinen e shahut. Qellimi i luftes se Afganistanit dhe i Sirise ishin fisnike per aq kohe sa nuk u futen sheiket bixhozçinj arab te cilet luajne me jetet dhe gjakun e muslimaneve. 

I ke pare postimet e fundit ne forum se c'shkruan grupi i ketyre mbeshtesin ISIS-in ? Nuk i lejojne muslimanet qe te votojne per partite islamike ne kosove e shqiperi. Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte, ketyre nuk u pelqen qe islami te ngrihet ne baze te miresise, paqes dhe llogjikes. Ketyre u pelqen shteti islam i ngritur nen gjakun e muslimaneve , nen krimet monstruoze e masakra te pashoqe. Kjo eshte ajo nga e cila vuan islami dhe muslimanet ne pergjithesi.

----------


## jarigas

Shteti islamik i "mirefillte", ashtu si shteti i "mirefillte" komunist, eshte utopi!!
Pastaj, perderisa ti dhe myslimanet e tjere nuk jeni ne gjendje te kundershtoni me argumente kuranore referin(e tere perkrahesit e dhunes ne emer te Allahut), kjo do te thote se Islami eshte pikerish ai qe thote referi....e qe them edhe une: fe e dhunes dhe e shtazeve!!

----------


## angmokio

> Shteti islamik i "mirefillte", ashtu si shteti i "mirefillte" komunist, eshte utopi!!
> Pastaj, perderisa ti dhe myslimanet e tjere nuk jeni ne gjendje te kundershtoni me argumente kuranore referin(e tere perkrahesit e dhunes ne emer te Allahut), kjo do te thote se Islami eshte pikerish ai qe thote referi....e qe them edhe une: fe e dhunes dhe e shtazeve!!


Nqs do ulemi bashke dhe te flasim per biblen do te te nxjerr une qindra argumente e te te them se krishterimi eshte fe e dhunes dhe e masakrave . Nese do i kthehemi historise do shikojme po ashtu edhe dhunen kafsherore te krishterimit ky ISIS eshte lule ne krahasim me ta. Psikopatet teologe te tipit te referit apo atyre te krishtereve te cilet me ane te fese justifikojne dhunen duhen mbyllur ne cmendine se jane rrezik per komunitetin. Por e verteta nuk eshte e tille. Njerezit me qellime djallezore nuk e kane per problem ta keqinterpretojne kuranin sipas deshirave dhe interesave te tyre. Ne 6 mije e sa versete qe ka Kurani keta nuk meditojne ne asgje pervecse atyre verseteve te cilat flasin per luften. Por nese i futesh historise islame po ashtu do lexosh se nuk ishin muslimanet ato te cilet i luftuan jobesimtaret. Kurani i urdheronte besimtaret muslimane per vite me rradhe qe te benin durim derisa krimet e jobesimtareve arriten kulmin. Po ashtu kur profeti yne a.s cliroi Meken nuk i vrau jobesimtaret edhe pse e kishte shume te lehte por ju tha jeni te lire e te jetoni ne paqe. A e shikon qe keta te ISIS-sit nuk kane asgje te perbashket me mesimet e profetit tone? Ku jane mesimet e profetit mbi meshiren? Ku eshte paqja per te cilet muslimanet i drejtonin njeri-tjetrit sa here takohen? Nje shpirt i mbushur me urrejtje nuk ka sherim. Ketu e kam fjalen dhe per ty. Edhe ti e ke shpirtin te mbushur me urrejtje ndaj islamit ndaj dhe nuk gjen paqe. Nese do ishe ushtar i ISIS-sit edhe ti nuk do kishe shume ndryshim me ta . Eshte miresia ajo qe e ndryshon nje individ e sa kohe nje zemer ka miresi ka dhe meshire po ashtu.

----------


## iliria e para

Ah keto fe, sa  tragjedi i sollen botes!!!!!!!! Keto dite kemi 6.000.000 femijë ne arrati( milione e miloone te rritur nuk po i permendi) rrugeve te botes dhe neper kampe te ndryshme duke kerkuar shpetim nga keto egrsira qe po masakrojne njerez veçse i takojne nje feje ose nje sekti tjeter.

Edhe pse kaluan shekuj te tere dhe feja solli ne pergjithesi tragjedi, masakre vuajtje... , ka njerez qe ende presin se bari do te mbije ne rërën shkretetirave dhe do mbetet i gjelbert. Tjeret e kan kuptuar dhe e kan gjet "barin e njome" , dhe atyre te pareve ua imponojne qe te presin se shkretetira do gjelberoje. Prit gmar sa te mbije bar.

----------


## semiku

> Semiku : 
>  Kto janë akuzime të pabaza,na trego ndonji argument për këtë se ushtarët e shtetit islamik po shërohen nëpër spitalet e izraelit?
>  Shteti islamik siç vepron me rrafidat,njilloj do të vepron edhe me çifutët...
>  Tani Nuri al Maliki duke hequr përgjegjësin nga vetja dhe nga pamundësia fajin ja len Arabisë,pastaj amerikanëve ,pastsaj alienëve....


Plotesisht eshte e sakte qe anetaret e ISIS gjate luftimeve ne Siri ( ne pjesen e rrafshnaltes se Golanit jane sheruar ne spitalet izraelite dhe i eshte dhene ndihme mjeksore nga  mjeket izraelit,gjithashtu edhe ne luftimet afer kufirit Liban-Izrael-Siri,ndersa ne Veri te Sirise pjestaret e plagosur te ISIS-it sherohen ne spitalet turke ),ke me dhjetar video,shkrime nga burime te pa-varura qe e vertetojne kete.Ju ja kryeni punet Izraelit ne menyre te perkryer, - shtimi i kaosit nder arabet vetem e shton knaqesine e Tel Avivit,ndersa ISIS vret vetem Musliman,askend tjeter (kete detyre ja kan ndare te tjeret).Keni futur urrejtjen ndermjet sunniteve dhe shiiteve qe nuk do sherohet me qindra vite,dhe ky rezultat pershendetet nga Izraeli - vetem le te zgjase !
ISIS eshte mashe per ty kryer punet e pista te wehabisteve saudit,ata i lejojne qenve te luftes te vrasin - masakrojne ne Siri dhe Irak, por vetem le te tentojne te futen ne territorin Saudik ISIS-ovcet me ata  Toyota-t e tyre te reja (te blera nga sheiket saudik), dhe do te shohesh qe do i shkrijne avionet amero-izraelit.Jo avionet saudik,te kuptohemi !

Perndryshe cfar shteti do te formoni ne pjese te Sirise dhe Irakut ?
Vend shkretetire,toke e papunuar,pa industri,vetem nese kapni peshk ne Lumin Eufrat dhe i shisni ato haha  :perqeshje:  ...Nafta gjindet ne pjesen e Kurdeve te Irakut.
Si mendoni te keni marrdhenie me vendet tjera,kush do ju pranoje ?
Natyrisht qe nuk do kete shtet atje,por kaos i mbikqyrur dhe i kontrolluar nga Hebrejet.

----------


## referi_1

Semiku : 


> Plotesisht eshte e sakte qe anetaret e ISIS gjate luftimeve ne Siri ( ne pjesen e rrafshnaltes se Golanit jane sheruar ne spitalet izraelite dhe i eshte dhene ndihme mjeksore nga mjeket izraelit


  Burjum bjere vetëm nji lajm të tillë dhe do ta shqyyrtojmë,ja ku i kemi dëshmitarë forumistët.,ti i ke ngatërruar luftëtarët e FSA (free syrian army) me ISIS.Në turqi edhe unë e di se ka të palgosur sepse atje i dërgon vetë ISIS dhe ua paguan krejt harxhimet nëse në zonën e tyre nuk ka mjekim adekuat,por jo në izrael.ISIS nuk janë rrafida dhe të kërkojnë ndihmë nga çdo langaraq ashtu siç veprojnë edhe frupet prosekulalriste të cilat lutin pernëdimin natë e ditë,ISIS atë çka i duhet e merr me luftë.
 Çështja tjetër është se shteti islamik është shpallur oraganizatë terroriste dhe udhëheqësit e saj janë në shënjestër nga perëndimi dhe nga rrafidat poashtu edhe nga Saudija dhe Jordani.Bile Saudija ka prur dekret që secili banor i saudisë që zihet të lufton në Siri ose Irak me shtetin islamik,dënimi i tij minimal është 15 vite burg.
  Ësht ëe gjthditur se shteti islamik verpon qe 10 vite në Irak duke i shkaktuar amerikanëve humbje të mëdha ushtarake për të cilën gjë pranuan vetë[ amerikanët dhe për këtë shkak tani atA nuk guxojn ti hynë këtij lluksi për së dyti.
  Shteti islamik dita ditës po përfiton mbështetje të madhe nga e tërë bota sunite bile edhe ato krishtere që shohin realitetin ndryshe nga që shihni juve dhe unë besoj se nuk ësht ëlarg dita kur do të shohim me mijëra dhe me qindra mijëra njerëz do ti japin bejën shteti islamik dhe do të vihen në shërbim të tij,ky proces vetëm se ka filluarnëse bejn Bagdadi kjo don të thotë se çështjet po përshpejtohen  dhe ju jeni shum vonë në skenë.
  Tani në moment amerikanëve po ju digjet bishti në avganistan ku atje po përjetojnë tmerr dhe ësht ëçështje kohe nëse ata do ta durojnë këtë tmerr edhe dy vite ku shtet iislamik i Avganistanit tani është full i angazhuar me armiqt e jashtëm.Dhe ska dyshim se atje është potenciali ma i madh luftarak dhe ska forcë në botë që do të ndalë bashkimin e ushtrive muslimane dhe vendtakimin e tyre Damaskun,dhe lufta epike dhe përfundimtare mes çifutëve dhe muslimanëve.Për rrafida spyet kush sepse ata kështu kan qenë gjat gjith historisë,pra muslimanët i kan shfrytëzuar si opinga për tu përforcuar.
 Lajmet konfirojnë se disa ditë më parë amerikanëve ju dogjën me qindra mjete transportuese për nji ditë,kurse ku ësht ëfundi i dy viteve?
 Prej sot e tuttje islami do të jetë nën fokusin botëror deri në luftën përfundimtare.
 Lufta mes sunitëve dhe shiitëve (rrafidave) ka egzistuar që nga fillimi i islamit dhe triumfi ka qenë gjithmon në anën e sunitëve,por tani kjo luftë do të jetë përfundimtare dhe pas kësaj më kurrë nuk do të ketë as rrafida e as çifutë sepse ata do të prëfundojnë njiher e përgjithmon,pra fundi i tyre do të jetë nga dora e muslimanëve sepse tepruan me zullumin.

----------


## Shtimjanii

> *ISIS :  Shteti i djallit dhe i krimineleve.*
> 
> 
> Nuk ka mbetur kriminel e psikopat arab apo jo arab pa ju bashkuar ISIS. Kam menduar se dhe kafsheria ka limite por keta te ISIS nuk njohin asnje limit njerezor. Nuk gjej asnje fjale per te pershkruar barbarizmin e tyre. Nuk ka mundesi qe keta te jene njerez , keta jane djaj ne forme njeriu. 
> 
> Video me poshte tregon se si zagaret e ISIS kane kapur rober disa irakene te vobekte te cilet faji i vetem i tyre eshte se jane punonjes se policise kufitare asgje tjeter. Shikoni se si i vrasin me plumb pas koke pa piken e meshires. Pamjet jane te tmerrshme. Mos e shikoni nese keni probleme me zemren. 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater


O vella ,eshte mir me pas kujdes dhe me hesht, sepse ckado qe te flasim duke u bazu ne media dhe incizime te youtubes mund te mos jet e vertet ,
Une nuk mund ti quaj terrorist perderisa populli qmendet pas tyre ,dihet fort mir cfar roli kan mediat sot te bardhen e bejn te zez e te zezen te bardh perderisa mos ta shohim me syt tan me mir eshte te heshtim sesa ti gjykojm sipas mediave 

Jakup Asipi dikur kishte then se me te rrezikshme jan mediat e sotit sesa bomba atomike e hiroshimes dhe nagasakit ,sepse bombat ne japoni vran 100 mij njerz ndersa mediat sot vrasin miliona njerz me prapagandat e tyre pasi jan nen sherbim te te fortiv

Sipas teje si mundet nje grup terrorist per nje koh te shkurter te pushtoj kaq shum territor ? , eshte e pamundur po te mos kishte perkrahjen e popullates ,ata jan pro shtetit islam dhe kunder regjimit shiit 

Une ju kisha then gjith muslimaneve me mir eshte te heshtim ,pasi jemi larg nga ai vend dhe nuk kemi burime te verteta qe do na tregonin per realitetin qe po ndodh atje ,perderisa nuk shkojm dhe ta shohim me syt tan me mir eshte me hesht askush sdo na pys ,por nese ne shpifin duke u bazu ne media ather nje dit kemi me dhan llogari para zotit ,

----------


## angmokio

> O vella ,eshte mir me pas kujdes dhe me hesht, sepse ckado qe te flasim duke u bazu ne media dhe incizime te youtubes mund te mos jet e vertet ,
> Une nuk mund ti quaj terrorist perderisa populli qmendet pas tyre ,dihet fort mir cfar roli kan mediat sot te bardhen e bejn te zez e te zezen te bardh perderisa mos ta shohim me syt tan me mir eshte te heshtim sesa ti gjykojm sipas mediave 
> 
> Jakup Asipi dikur kishte then se me te rrezikshme jan mediat e sotit sesa bomba atomike e hiroshimes dhe nagasakit ,sepse bombat ne japoni vran 100 mij njerz ndersa mediat sot vrasin miliona njerz me prapagandat e tyre pasi jan nen sherbim te te fortiv
> 
> Sipas teje si mundet nje grup terrorist per nje koh te shkurter te pushtoj kaq shum territor ? , eshte e pamundur po te mos kishte perkrahjen e popullates ,ata jan pro shtetit islam dhe kunder regjimit shiit 
> 
> *Une ju kisha then gjith muslimaneve me mir eshte te heshtim* ,pasi jemi larg nga ai vend dhe nuk kemi burime te verteta qe do na tregonin per realitetin qe po ndodh atje ,perderisa nuk shkojm dhe ta shohim me syt tan me mir eshte me hesht askush sdo na pys ,por nese ne shpifin duke u bazu ne media ather nje dit kemi me dhan llogari para zotit ,


Edhe sikur vdekja te me gjej kurre nuk do hesht perballe kesaj kasaphane qe po i ndodh muslimaneve nga kriminelet e ISIS. Heshtja nuk i ka hije muslimanit , muslimani kur shikon nje te keqe e ndryshon me dore e nese nuk e ka mundesine ta ndryshoje me dore atehere me fjale. Forumi eshte mundesia e jone e fjales per te zbatuar fjalen e profetit a.s. Ne diten e gjykimit do jemi te gjithe perballe Allahut xh.sh duke dhene llogari dhe per keto jete muslimanesh qe po vriten sikur te jene qen rrugesh. Jane me 10-tra videot e publikuara nga ISIS direkt pas vrasjeve masive qe ata bejne. Nuk ka pune mediash ketu aspak , kriminelet e ISIS po publikojne vete masakrat e tyre me qellimin e vetem qe kundershtareve te tyre ti ze tmerri. 

Une nuk detyroj kend te me mbeshtese ne ate qe une shikoj e llogjikoj. Cdokush eshte pergjegjes i vetes se tij. Une keshtu e shikoj realitetin dhe do cirrem e do ti demaskoj kriminelet e ISIS sa kohe qe Allahu xh.sh te me jape jete. C'fare shenjash te tjera prisni ju qe ta kuptoni fytyren e vertete te ISIS? Muslimani gjykohet ne baze te veprave te tij dhe kjo qe ata po bejne nuk ka asnje lidhje me islamin e vertete. Keta jane me keq se serbi e me keq se cdo film horror qe kam pare ndonjehere.

----------


## ane

> Plotesisht eshte e sakte qe anetaret e ISIS gjate luftimeve ne Siri ( ne pjesen e rrafshnaltes se Golanit jane sheruar ne spitalet izraelite dhe i eshte dhene ndihme mjeksore nga  mjeket izraelit,gjithashtu edhe ne luftimet afer kufirit Liban-Izrael-Siri,ndersa ne Veri te Sirise pjestaret e plagosur te ISIS-it sherohen ne spitalet turke ),ke me dhjetar video,shkrime nga burime te pa-varura qe e vertetojne kete.Ju ja kryeni punet Izraelit ne menyre te perkryer, - shtimi i kaosit nder arabet vetem e shton knaqesine e Tel Avivit,ndersa ISIS vret vetem Musliman,askend tjeter (kete detyre ja kan ndare te tjeret).Keni futur urrejtjen ndermjet sunniteve dhe shiiteve qe nuk do sherohet me qindra vite,dhe ky rezultat pershendetet nga Izraeli - vetem le te zgjase !
> ISIS eshte mashe per ty kryer punet e pista te wehabisteve saudit,ata i lejojne qenve te luftes te vrasin - masakrojne ne Siri dhe Irak, por vetem le te tentojne te futen ne territorin Saudik ISIS-ovcet me ata  Toyota-t e tyre te reja (te blera nga sheiket saudik), dhe do te shohesh qe do i shkrijne avionet amero-izraelit.Jo avionet saudik,te kuptohemi !
> 
> Perndryshe cfar shteti do te formoni ne pjese te Sirise dhe Irakut ?
> Vend shkretetire,toke e papunuar,pa industri,vetem nese kapni peshk ne Lumin Eufrat dhe i shisni ato haha  ...Nafta gjindet ne pjesen e Kurdeve te Irakut.
> Si mendoni te keni marrdhenie me vendet tjera,kush do ju pranoje ?
> Natyrisht qe nuk do kete shtet atje,por kaos i mbikqyrur dhe i kontrolluar nga Hebrejet.


Nuk thone kot "I mençuri han me luge t'budalles" !

----------


## Shtimjanii

> Edhe sikur vdekja te me gjej kurre nuk do hesht perballe kesaj kasaphane qe po i ndodh muslimaneve nga kriminelet e ISIS. Heshtja nuk i ka hije muslimanit , muslimani kur shikon nje te keqe e ndryshon me dore e nese nuk e ka mundesine ta ndryshoje me dore atehere me fjale. Forumi eshte mundesia e jone e fjales per te zbatuar fjalen e profetit a.s. Ne diten e gjykimit do jemi te gjithe perballe Allahut xh.sh duke dhene llogari dhe per keto jete muslimanesh qe po vriten sikur te jene qen rrugesh. Jane me 10-tra videot e publikuara nga ISIS direkt pas vrasjeve masive qe ata bejne. Nuk ka pune mediash ketu aspak , kriminelet e ISIS po publikojne vete masakrat e tyre me qellimin e vetem qe kundershtareve te tyre ti ze tmerri. 
> 
> Une nuk detyroj kend te me mbeshtese ne ate qe une shikoj e llogjikoj. Cdokush eshte pergjegjes i vetes se tij. Une keshtu e shikoj realitetin dhe do cirrem e do ti demaskoj kriminelet e ISIS sa kohe qe Allahu xh.sh te me jape jete. C'fare shenjash te tjera prisni ju qe ta kuptoni fytyren e vertete te ISIS? Muslimani gjykohet ne baze te veprave te tij dhe kjo qe ata po bejne nuk ka asnje lidhje me islamin e vertete. Keta jane me keq se serbi e me keq se cdo film horror qe kam pare ndonjehere.


Ku bazohesh ti ? 
cilat jan burimet qe informohesh ?
Je 100% i sigurt se keta qenkan kriminel ?

Perderisa ti sheh ato video une shoh disa video tjera qe nuk me lejojn te mendoj si ti ,por natyrisht qdo njeri gabon edhe ata gabojn ,dhe une as nuk i akuzoj por as nuk i perkrahi thjesht rri neutral se me nje e dy vido ne nuk mund ti gjykojm  ,se ne nuk dim asgje, as pse jan denu,ndoshta e kan meritu (sepse njeriu qe vret islami e denon me vdekje ), ,as kush i ka denu sepse mund tjen edhe tjeter kush qe del ne emrin e tyre dhe qet video ne internet 

Dikur ne Kosov masakroheshin civilet e pafajshum nga ana e pushtusit serb, por faji ju hidhte luftetarve shqiptar sepse shkau kishte pushtet dhe kishte edhe mediat ne dor me te cilat jav terronte syt mbar botes ,edhe sot ushateret e UÇK bota po i ben fajtor ndersa krimilelet e beogradit heronj , sot viktim don me dal serbia nders terrorist shqiptaret sepse shqiptaret jan jetim e serbia ka shum miq ne evrop qe e mbrojn,kshtu qe perderisa nuk e sheh me syt e tu realitetin me mir eshte me hesht sepse mund te gabosh rend ,dhe nje muslimani nuk i ka hije te bie pre e mediave anti islame 

Natyrisht ti mundesh me fol e mu pozicionu ne cilen dush an, edhe mundesh mi gjyku por smunnd te jesh i drejt perderisa kete e ben nga auti

----------


## angmokio

> Ku bazohesh ti ? 
> cilat jan burimet qe informohesh ?
> Je 100% i sigurt se keta qenkan kriminel ?
> 
> Perderisa ti sheh ato video une shoh disa video tjera qe nuk me lejojn te mendoj si ti ,por natyrisht qdo njeri gabon edhe ata gabojn ,dhe une as nuk i akuzoj por as nuk i perkrahi thjesht rri neutral se me nje e dy vido ne nuk mund ti gjykojm  ,se ne nuk dim asgje, as pse jan denu,ndoshta e kan meritu (sepse njeriu qe vret islami e denon me vdekje ), ,as kush i ka denu sepse mund tjen edhe tjeter kush qe del ne emrin e tyre dhe qet video ne internet 
> 
> Dikur ne Kosov masakroheshin civilet e pafajshum nga ana e pushtusit serb, por faji ju hidhte luftetarve shqiptar sepse shkau kishte pushtet dhe kishte edhe mediat ne dor me te cilat jav terronte syt mbar botes ,edhe sot ushateret e UÇK bota po i ben fajtor ndersa krimilelet e beogradit heronj , sot viktim don me dal serbia nders terrorist shqiptaret sepse shqiptaret jan jetim e serbia ka shum miq ne evrop qe e mbrojn,kshtu qe perderisa nuk e sheh me syt e tu realitetin me mir eshte me hesht sepse mund te gabosh rend ,dhe nje muslimani nuk i ka hije te bie pre e mediave anti islame 
> 
> Natyrisht ti mundesh me fol e mu pozicionu ne cilen dush an, edhe mundesh mi gjyku por smunnd te jesh i drejt perderisa kete e ben nga auti


Ne videon me siper keta te shkretet qe u masakruan me plumb pas koke ishin duke levizur me makinat e tyre duke shkuar ne pune. Thjeshte punonjes te policise kufitare asgje tjeter. Dhe lerini keto budallalleqet jo media keshtu e jo media keshtu. Keto jane videot e publikuara nga kanalet e ISIS online. Cfare kerkon me teper? Keta pa piken e turpit pasi bejne masakrat bertasin dhe allahu ekber. Per cfare eshte ajo thirrje allahu ekber per tu gezuar ndaj masakrave ndaj disa te vobekteve qe as arme dhe rezistence nuk i kishin bere.

----------


## Shtimjanii

Vet fakti qe amerikanet dhe irani bashkohen kunder tyre ,edhe pse kta kan qen gjithmon aleanc por te fshehur , por tani dojn me publiku edhe publikisht aleancen e tyre kjo te ben me kuptu se ata nuk mund te jen me te kqij se kta ,Edhe turkia nga ana tjeter del kunder bombardimeve sepse e din se me bombardime do te vriten e zhduken mijra familje sunite siq ka ndodh edhe me par dhe ky eshte plani i iranit dhe shiitve qe te pakoj sa me pak sunitet . e une nuk muj me dal ne krahun e amerikaneve qe jan vrasesit me te medhenj te shekullit ,e as me iranin i cili ma lufton dhe ofendon fen time ,elzekuton vellezerit e mi vetem pse jan suni ,dhe nuk ju lejon te ken as xhami ndersa per sinagoga dhe objekte te zjarrputistave nuk eshte problem

----------

